# [Planarian] BARFLIP & GRIDFLIP (Random but Balanced Attribute Methods) Updated!



## Octiron (Sep 23, 2019)

These odd and useful methods for rolling OSR/D&D-style attributes have been updated with clearer text, bigger boxes, and options for those who are aiming for a specific class. Get them at drivethrurpg today!

*BARFLIP & **GRIDFLIP**: *Semi-random balanced D&D Attribute roll methods*.*


----------



## Octiron (Jan 5, 2020)

GRIDFLIP Attribute Generator by Planarian
					

Digital Tool for Rolling Fair and Balanced RPG Attributes




					planarian.itch.io


----------



## ccs (Jan 5, 2020)

Neat systems.  Kinda defeats the whole point of rolling though.....


----------



## Octiron (May 20, 2020)

Uh huh.

Anyway, the pen & paper versions are now out on Itch too, PWYW.









						BARFLIP & GRIDFLIP by Planarian
					

Random but Fair Attribute Rolling Methods




					planarian.itch.io


----------



## Octiron (Nov 6, 2021)

Now with an explainer video for BARFLIP, GRIDFLIP, and 13th Age BASE 13 Method to boot!


----------

